# Grandpa's new playground... In the house now!



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

An in progress photo of my HO layout of a small town on the Bay Coast Railway, and it's Car Show and Cruise weekend. Built in the shop/garage since Memorial Day and running trains in the house on Labor Day. Lots to do yet, and Grandpa's happy.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Lava lamp. Good looking layout too.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Two are Lava lamps. We are a family of lava lovers. This one is a rare Route 66 lamp in the shape of a gas pump.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Very cool grandpa! I am building my railroad for my grandson. Yeah, right! :laugh:


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Very nice layout Kix. People always say how nice I am for doing this for the grand kids. I tell em right out, it ain't for them!!! There mine, all mine. I let them play with them once in a while


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I resemble those remarks. It seems there's a new VISIO 19" flat panel TV hung right beside the train table now. They're going to know it isn't for the grandkids! The shop/garage is getting our old one when we get the wall mount for another (larger) one in the den. I'll tell 'em that one's for the grandkids!


----------

